# Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda'...maybe?



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm just wondering if anyone has a N. 'Chiquita Linda' that grows out to look like this one. The color and flowers seem right (considering it's been growing in a fairly dim greenhouse so it's darker green).

It just looks too big after reading the descriptions. Definitely more than 3" across each section, closer to 6". Unless it gets bigger in lower light with fertilization maybe?

If it's not, I overpaid for a NOID. $15.00 impulse buy. Oh well, it's still compact, and mostly green, which is what I wanted. I ran across the variety 'Chiquita' (no Linda) online, but the flower buds on that looked whiter in the one pic I found. The one I got has definitely blue flowers as you can see from the buds peeking out.




























V


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

The look much bigger than my Chaquita Lindas.


----------



## HunterB (Apr 28, 2009)

i am by nooo means a botanist or a brom expert but
is chiquita linda supposed to be a mini? and dont they get some color to em besides green?
because im almost sure that that isnt a linda


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

The word chiquita linda means pretty small. Those don't look small. Our sponser New England Herb has them for sale and he is super helpfull if you wanted to ask him or see pics on his site.


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

HunterB said:


> i am by nooo means a botanist or a brom expert but
> is chiquita linda supposed to be a mini? and dont they get some color to em besides green?
> because im almost sure that that isnt a linda


 Without sufficient light, most broms are just green. I've recieved tons of green broms that have turned many different colors after they recieve good light.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

About twice the size of my CL's.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks all; kinda thought so, just wanted to check it out. I've seen lots of pics of the 'pretty little girl' and it seemed like quite a stretch. I'll email the nursery to see if they can find and ask the grower what it might really be.

I guess I get to have a surprise when it colors up. My light is much brighter, close under overdriven T8, so it should only be a few weeks, max.

V


----------



## Devanny (Jul 11, 2008)

Theres no way that a neo chiquita linda, first off its too big to be a chiquita linda, the leaves of the chiquita linda are more of a square shape at the tip and the color is off even with shitty lighting mine dont get that green and they have much more fleckling.
But for $15 its not a bad deal at all, the still look nice!


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Here are a couple chiquita linda for reference:



















We've got full size mother plants pupping for $5.50  Yours may be semi-close to a chiquita linda... I'm not sure it IS one tho.
The color is close (with really bad lighting)... But I think the size & shape is slightly off.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I tracked the source back to Rainforest Flora, and the photo on their website is the same thing, so I wrote a note to check it out. Maybe their supplier had mixed it up with something and they'll be able to find out what it is. Thanks for all the replies!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I buy broms from a place in Seattle, and bought a chiquita linda from them that looks EXACTLY like yours dirtmonkey. You can tell they were grown under low light conditions, mine have since colored up lot since going under better light. I also think the growth habit tends to stay more "tight" when grown under better light. Nice broms no matter what they are.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Yeah looking again - I have one in not-so-great lighting that looks very similar. I wouldn't be surprised if that turns out to be a chiquita linda.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Many bromeliads, especially 'miniature' ones tend to get quite a bit larger when they are actually fed. Seems a bit like saying you can have miniature people by starving them to death. But, this is typical for many small neoregelias.

If you keep broms in low light and feed them a bit too much, they will often double in size. So I wouldn't be surprised if that was labeled correctly.

As mentioned, color is the first to go. I lose a lot of color in the winter months, and it can go fast. They color up in the spring just as fast.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

It's been blooming like crazy on most of the new growths, flowers are blue with white centers, almost an inch across each. The older rosette is 8" diameter. Of course when I went to get a picture today, none were open :/

V


----------

